# Caribou float hunt



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking for any input from anyone who has hunted caribou in Alaska. We are looking to plan a hunt for 2013 hoping to do a float down hunt. wondering what peoples experiences have been , what questions to ask And things to look out for. 
Any input would be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Been a long time now, but I did a 45 mile float trip down the Mulchatna river with NWA (Northern Wilderness Adventures)

Nick Perscillia. Sp?

They may have changed some over the years. Beautiful terrain and lots of game.

Booked a few fishing trips out on the Kenai and out of Homer the week following. 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

My dad and I are in the process of also planning an Alaska caribou hunt for next fall although I don't think we're going to do a float hunt. We've just started the research (and we might be too late) but we'll probably use a hunt planner.

Chris


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is a good place to start. http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/index.cfm?adfg=caribou.main
Find out the regs for the area in which you can obtain a liscense over the counter. Some areas are by drawing some by dates
Something to consider when floating. Rivers in alaska can change dramaticaly with weather conditions. One day a trickle the next a torrent. Also caribou live in the alpine tundra which means that rivers in higher altitude are extremely affected by weather, and in higher elevations rivers seldom maintain class 1 ratings. Class 2 and 3 are more typical. I would suggest a book entitled "the alaskan river guide by Karren Jetmar. I would also consider doing short floats and spend most of your time hiking and scouting the alpine tundra. and using the river as a travel corridor
I have floated a few rivers in alaska if you need any help let me know.
Have fun with your research
Here is a link to the various herds and their ranges http://www.adfg.alaska.gov/static/species/speciesinfo/caribou/images/caribou_herds.jpg


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Google "Northern Wilderness Adventures Inc".

These are the guys I used. Mulchatna and Chilikadratna river systems.

Looks like they're doing a lot of bear and moose hunts too.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jpocock (Jun 7, 2011)

How much dose a trip like that cost?


----------



## Damark Marine (Mar 26, 2008)

I have been floating Alaska rivers for almost ten years years now. I can answer most questions any of you might have regarding float hunting. The biggest thing to help decide where you might hunt will have to do with your budget. 
I have hunted moose as well as caribou and know a few of the players up there. A great resource if you are looking for a hunt planner is Larry Bartlett and Pristineventures.com, I know Larry personally and consider him a friend. Some of the hottest caribou right now is in the Western artic herd or the central herd, it is also the most expensive to access though. You have other choices such as flying out of Happy Valley on a drop hunt or Flying in such rivers as The Charley and floating out to Circle. Things such as your budget, how important it is to not see others as well as how many animals each would like will play a major role in area selection. 

If you have questions I will answer what I can so ask away.

Jeff


----------



## tobusyhavinfun (Sep 7, 2006)

+1 for giving Larry Bartlett a call... He put me on a good moose hunt this fall


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

If I was planning a trip I would look into the Charley. Short trip, small expense,fly in float out, whitewater,great hiking all with Caribou.
X3 on Larry

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

We have decided to go out of Kotzebue to hunt the Western Artic herd. Going for a 10 day float. Got most of our arrangements made. Going to do a side trip prior to our hunt and head down to Homer for some halibut fishing the few days before we fly to Kotzebue. Can't wait! I love Alaska, my 6th trip but first one for caribou


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Excellent, I'm sure it will be a trip of a lifetime. Enjoy the prep work, trips to the gym, shoveling snow is a good cardio workout!

Starting on the Spit will be good. Homer through Soldatna has some neat tourist stuff. We booked ours after the hunt, and ran into high seas and didn't get a chance to do halibut.

We fished the Russian, Kenai and the mulchatna during our float. In late August early Sept the silver reds were still peaking. 

Keep us posted on your packables and gear lists. Physical prep. Congrats!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

